# Super Human Strength??



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok, this is too funny not to post.

Hercules has picked up an interesting new habit the last few nights. We got rid of his litter because the vet thinks he has allergies, so for the last 2 months or so we've just put a piece of paper towel under his wheel to use as a litter box. About a week ago we moved his cage into our bedroom from the living room, because the bedroom is much warmer and quieter . Anyways, he still wheels like he's possessed, so of course in the morning, the paper towel is usually covered in poop. But 2 nights ago when I got up in the morning to clean his cage the paper towel was nowhere in sight! I started to panic, thinking maybe he'd eaten it (he carries his tp tube around in his mouth like a dog). When I lifted up his pigloo to check on him, I found the paper towel...he had used it to fortify his nest! :lol: It was all stuffed into the back of the pigloo like a wall. How he did this without knocking over the wheel I'll never know. So I took out the paper towel (which btw, was covered in poop....so gross!), and put a fresh one under the wheel, and he did the same thing again last night!

Is he trying to tell me something, like maybe he's cold at night? He has a fleecie he sleeps underneath, and the temperature in that room is between 25-26 celcius. Or, is he just nesting? Also, how in the heck does he get that paper towel out without moving the wheel? Does anyone else's hedgie seem to have super human strength too? :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, that's cute.  

Sometimes these boys are better nest builders than the girls. 
My Teasel was the best nest builder ever. He used to take the paper towel from his main floor litter box, up to his small igloo in his loft. He'ed arrange it all around the edge of the igloo to conform to the shape of the igloo. I started giving him extra paper towel so he wouldn't have to use the dirty ones from his litter box. Nope, he'ed use the extra plus the ones from his litter box but of course he had to use them first. :lol:

Some of mine I can give them a baby receiving blanket completely folded up inside their igloo. By morning it will be unfolded and molded to the inside of the igloo so when I pick up the igloo the receiving blanket is the shape of the igloo and hedgie underneath. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

OMG that's too cute! That's exactly what Herc did, right down to the shape of the pigloo. Tonight I think I'll start giving him an extra paper towel to nest with. Nancy, did you put the extra paper towel in the pigloo, or just leave it out in the open for him?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Very impressive, Hercules!  Clémentine used to have a piece of paper towel under her wheel and she was fine with it for over a year but a month ago she decided she didn't like that any more :shock: so she would pull at it and rip it apart, making a huge mess. I had to stop using them. 

Zoé also likes to take the paper towel in her house to sleep but hers is not under a wheel. I'm lucky, she never takes any poop with her but the paper towel is almost always full of dry pee. I just don't understand why she'd do that, she has a huge fleece blankie in there and doesn't she mind the smell? She also chose the corner right next to her house for her litter. :shock: I'm thinking her sense of smell might not be as developped as other hedgies.


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought a sizable piece of pvc for Snook to play in, and I filled it with Fleece strips. It was pretty heavy at about 3 lbs, so I figured it would stay in place. I brought Snook out for playtime, and I guess she didn't like where it was, She pushed it around for a minute, then decided she liked it better underneath.[attachment=0:1k9ee0wc]IMG_20101107_154643.jpg[/attachment:1k9ee0wc]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I put the extra paper towel out in the open in his loft for him so he didn't have to drag it all the way up the ramp. Apparently, dragging it up the ramp was part of the thrill for him. :lol: 

When I first got Teasel, who was my first hedgehog, he had Yesterdays News in his litter box. He would take the YN up to his little igloo and line it end for end all around the inside edge of the igloo. Sometimes he would have 4 rows deep, all perfectly lined up. He was such an industrious little man. I had pictures of it but lost them during a computer issue. 

T always had one of the small igloos. I tried to convince him he would be more comfortable with a larger igloo but he would have no part of it. He liked his little igloo. Good think he was a little guy who hovered around 275g his whole life. 

I am amazed by what some of them can think to do to amuse themselves. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you guys think maybe Hercules is bored and needs some more stimulation, or is this normal?


----------



## RWatkins (Oct 26, 2010)

It never hurts to give them options and see what they go for. I know Snook does not like the little tennis balls i got her. She had a 5 minute stare down with one then walked around it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's normal for some. I think they like challenges.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

RWatkins said:


> It never hurts to give them options and see what they go for. I know Snook does not like the little tennis balls i got her. She had a 5 minute stare down with one then walked around it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here's what happened when Miki first met a golf ball.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=6125&p=49830&hilit=miki+and+the+golf+ball#p49830


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Here's what happened when Miki first met a golf ball.
> 
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewt ... all#p49830


Ok, that "Look what I found" pic with her smiling is the cutest thing! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

When we first installed a loft in Cholla's cage, he started to take the paper towel from under his wheel & drag it all the way up through the tube & into his cuddle house! I have no idea how long it took him.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

We really need to start using night-vision video cameras to see what the hedgies do at night!


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha!! Silly hedgies!
I woke one morning to find Miss Muffet had destroyed her cage and decided to move her tube. Was she _that_ bored that she needed a slide?! :lol: :lol: She does this every so often but I still can't figure out how she does it. Does she push it with her nose, does she bite and pull it?! I want to know but she never tells me!  :lol:


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow my hedgie hasn't done that....yet! I woke up one morning to find the paper towel in the middle of her cage and I thought she dragged it from the litter box except there was already paper towel there...!?

I realized afterwards that she reached out of her cage to where the paper towel was close by and dragged it inside. Who knows what she was doing with it because it was just there in the middle of her cage, just there...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*UPDATE*

So last night I put an extra paper towel in Herc's cage, in the hopes he would leave the poopy one under his wheel alone. It totally worked! When I woke up the paper towel was still under his wheel where it should be, and he had dragged the extra one into his pigloo and was sound asleep under it. This might be his new favorite toy, as he completely ignored his teddy bear and his tp tube last night, and they're his fave. I think he tried to flip his water bowl over too because it was half empty and the fleece underneath it was soaked! I guess boys will be boys..... :lol:


----------

